# Motion controlled Rubik's cube iOS/Android



## chiajoe (Feb 14, 2016)

New Rubik's cube simulator released for the phone. It's motion controlled, feels like a real one.
It's multiplayer.
check it out here http://mastercube.net


----------



## TerryEmeigh (Feb 14, 2016)

There doesn't seem to be a link for iOS. Even when you click on "Avaliable On The App Store", it leads you to google play... Help would be appreciated. The concept looks great none the less.


----------

